# Paulding Forest WMA



## Biggeer (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any advice on where to turkey hunt at Paulding Forest WMA?  I am new to the area.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dallas/Hunter (Apr 18, 2007)

*Turkey hunting*

I have been hunting Paulding for a few years now and have seen Turkey's all over it. The tough part is finding where the hunters aren't. Find you a spot out on 278 that no one else is parked at and get out and start walking. I would suggest that you have a GPS unit and map some of the roads close to you. You can get lost.


----------



## fflintlock (Apr 18, 2007)

It's been a few years since I've been up there, but I use to see them just about every where I went and I hunted it for about 5 years, both sides of Hwy 278. I hunted mainly on the south side though. 
 I'll be moving back up there in a month, so don't kill'em all


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 18, 2007)

Before you get to the check station turn on Hulsey Town
Road...Go in 2-3 miles till you get to a church on the left....
There are several old logging roads back behind the church...Kinda hard to find...You can also go in on a ridge
about 200yds past the church (need topo) and walk the
ridge line or old logging road to a big creek (about 1/2
mile....Usually Turks and deer on the ridges and bottom
in the creek area...Kinda steep in places but usually good
hunting...


----------

